# One of a kind BRP sprinter!!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Look what is for sale one of a kind sprinter


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I see some one who is most respected ebayer has placed a bid on this one of a kind racer :thumbsup:


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

*question*

Bud, Do you sell that body? If not who makes it?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I have some. They are narrow however. They are not on the web site since I'm going to disc. it. It comes with front and main wing for $15.00


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

any chance of fitting a mini t?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No it would look dumb since it is so narrow. It is about 1 1/2 " wide


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sprinter got up to $100.00 but did not sell. But almost 700 people looked at it.
I will put it up again soon


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

did the guy back out or what i dont understand why it didnt sell


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I let it go at $100.00 I had a higher reserve on it but $$ talks


----------

